# Parks near Ohio?



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Im am looking for some new lift access DH parks near Ohio. I already go to 7 springs PA. I Think I am going to try Snowshoe WV this year as well. Anyone know of any other places within a reasonable driving distance?


----------



## Gurney (Apr 7, 2007)

List of ALL Lift and Shuttle Served DH Spots

Good place to look.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thats a good link. Thanks!


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

No question.... Snowshoe needs to be one on park at the top of your list. Do it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Does Ohio even have mountains?


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, I have heard good things about snowshoe. I live near cleveland, so its about a 7 hour drive to snowshoe from me. I plan on making a long weekend trip there at some point next year. 7 springs is only about 3 hrs from me, but only has 2-3 trails worth riding, so it gets old.

I also only have a 6'' bike, so I'm not going to be doing anything to big.

Anyone ever been to Wisp?


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Does Ohio even have mountains?


I wish, I would spend the $ on a full DH bike if there was trails closer then 3 hrs away.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mullen119 said:


> I wish, I would spend the $ on a full DH bike if there was trails closer then 3 hrs away.


oh shoot - my bad on misreading anyway - I somehow read 'parks IN Ohio' - that said, near is relative I suppose


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

highdelll said:


> oh shoot - my bad on misreading anyway - I somehow read 'parks IN Ohio' - that said, near is relative I suppose


There is actually some good DH runs near me, but they do not have lift access and its a pain to get a ride to the top. So your only option is to ride up or walk up which sucks. There has been petitions to get the local ski resorts(more like big hills with about 1500ft of elevation) to put in some trails for the summer but they dont want the increased insurance costs.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I feel ya - we actually had lift assist in the summer @ Mt.Shasta (rode it before I had a more capable bike) but they shut that down citing Ins. reasons.
Also shut down, was our Disc Golf course, which AFAIK was the first lift-assisted DG course. It was really cool to play a round w/ DHers winding through the course and then later taking a few runs on the bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTB Bike Parks - Lift assisted mountain bike trails parks pumptracks, xc trails dirtjump parks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

try mohican Forest for local shuttle trails,,...pretty fun

colorado and new york too for lift


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the biggest hill you can find in Ohio is about 400 to 500 feet. We top out at 1500 and low at 500 ruffly.

Nothing lift assisted at this time.

Biggest hill I think to CLIMB then drop in Northern Ohio is likely at Mohican State Park. Best on a trail or cross country bike. Then there is some DH stuff at Mohican Wilderness and even newer yet at Vultures Knob for a DH bike. Nothing over a couple of hundred feet. (Less than 7 Springs)

There may be some bigger hills down by the Ohio river.

I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

mullen119 said:


> Yeah, I have heard good things about snowshoe. I live near cleveland, so its about a 7 hour drive to snowshoe from me. I plan on making a long weekend trip there at some point next year. 7 springs is only about 3 hrs from me, but only has 2-3 trails worth riding, so it gets old.
> 
> I also only have a 6'' bike, so I'm not going to be doing anything to big.
> 
> Anyone ever been to Wisp?


Wisp is definitely worth the drive from NE Ohio if you can make a full day or weekend out of it. I'm down near the CVNP and spend half my summer driving around the east coast resorts. Don't discount Diablo either. Though the mileage is a shade farther than Snowshoe, the drive time is about identical from our area once you factor in all the mountain driving you have to do to get to SS. There are always groups of guys shuttling down at Mohican. Check out Chainsmoke's website to keep track of the days and times. We always post there and are in search of riders. We even ride in the winter if the snow isn't too deep. You'll have a great time on a 6" travel bike at ANY of the places mentioned in this thread.


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

Timberline Bike Park in Davis, WV

The trails are amazing and the management and atmosphere are unmatched!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

J-Ha said:


> Timberline Bike Park in Davis, WV
> 
> The trails are amazing and the management and atmosphere are unmatched!


:thumbsup: I second this. Same travel time from the Cleveland area as Snowshoe.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome info. Thanks everyone! Instead of doing my normal multiple trips to 7springs this year, I think i am going to do one day trip to 7springs, one to Wisp, and a long weekend trip to either Snowshoe or Timberline.

As for the local trails. I ride regularly at Vultures knob and hit up the DH trail while I am there. I have heard of a trail called Horns Hill near Columbus that is suppose to be good, but cant seem to find any information on it to even know where its located exactly. I have been hoping for the local ski area (boston mills-brandywine) to put in trails, But after about 5 years of the local bikers trying to get them to open up something, We have pretty much given up.

Thanks again for all the info, heres a pic of my bike for the 2012 season:


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was just looking up info on Timberline. Turns out I went there on my honeymoon. We went biking all around Cannan Valley. I never saw a DH bike park there though. We actually went to Timberline and took the ski lift up to hike. Very interesting.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mullen119 said:


> Awesome info. Thanks everyone! Instead of doing my normal multiple trips to 7springs this year, I think i am going to do one day trip to 7springs, one to Wisp, and a long weekend trip to either Snowshoe or Timberline.
> 
> As for the local trails. I ride regularly at Vultures knob and hit up the DH trail while I am there. I have heard of a trail called Horns Hill near Columbus that is suppose to be good, but cant seem to find any information on it to even know where its located exactly. I have been hoping for the local ski area (boston mills-brandywine) to put in trails, But after about 5 years of the local bikers trying to get them to open up something, We have pretty much given up.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info, heres a pic of my bike for the 2012 season:


nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

it's been a long while... but there used to be a pretty cool shuttle trail at Scioto trails, not sure that place even exists anymore though?. I've heard that there's some stuff at Great Seal too. Rode there a long time ago, very steep descents/climbs. 

Closest mountains I could find to Ohio were in Colorado  move there several years ago...


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

mullen119 said:


> I was just looking up info on Timberline. Turns out I went there on my honeymoon. We went biking all around Cannan Valley. I never saw a DH bike park there though. We actually went to Timberline and took the ski lift up to hike. Very interesting.


Yeah man, Timberline is definitely a diamond in the rough... err, valley!:thumbsup: Here is a link to one of three of my Timberline helmetcam videos:

Timberline Bike Park Video - Pinkbike.com

I hope to see you there this coming season!


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

J-Ha said:


> Yeah man, Timberline is definitely a diamond in the rough... err, valley!:thumbsup: Here is a link to one of three of my Timberline helmetcam videos:
> 
> Timberline Bike Park Video - Pinkbike.com
> 
> I hope to see you there this coming season!


Nice video! I wish I knew they had trails like then when I was there in 2009.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Suggest you check out the Dr. J. trail in North Park, Pittsburgh area.

Short run, but it's a real hoot & free to ride. There's also a skills park there with a short DJ line, skinny lines & a drop line.


----------



## homepiece (Feb 6, 2004)

Horns hill is in Newark Ohio, about 30 mins east of columbus. I believe it is shut down for winter now, but there are 4 trails there and a shuttle road. It is a fun place to ride if you like the jump and berm trails of 7 springs, and early season is great there with as many as 25 guys showing up to ride on certain days.. Snowshoe is the best of the region along with Windrock. There is also a new Dh trail in Devou park outside of cincinnati.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

homepiece said:


> Horns hill is in Newark Ohio, about 30 mins east of columbus. I believe it is shut down for winter now, but there are 4 trails there and a shuttle road. It is a fun place to ride if you like the jump and berm trails of 7 springs, and early season is great there with as many as 25 guys showing up to ride on certain days.. Snowshoe is the best of the region along with Windrock. There is also a new Dh trail in Devou park outside of cincinnati.


Do you have an address or GPS coordinates for Horn Hill? I wouldnt mind heading there on a saturday for a few runs.(although its about as far away from me as 7 springs)


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

mullen119 said:


> Do you have an address or GPS coordinates for Horn Hill? I wouldnt mind heading there on a saturday for a few runs.(although its about as far away from me as 7 springs)


Check it out.

Horn's Hill


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

B-Mac said:


> Suggest you check out the Dr. J. trail in North Park, Pittsburgh area.
> 
> Short run, but it's a real hoot & free to ride. There's also a skills park there with a short DJ line, skinny lines & a drop line.


man that bike is getting beat up...also looks like the bars are very narrow....but way fun trail:thumbsup:


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

the trail is actually super smooth. i think there may have ben something wrong with that bike a lot of us on the build crew ride the trail on our dj/urban bikes most of the time. we are adding a large reroute in the middle section (cutting out the right turn after the log bridge and three drops/jumps before the rock garden) to add some nice flowy serpentine berms, a step-up, a wall ride to step-down and possibly a rainbow bridge skinny. there are also talks of putting in a few more features after the step-up at the end (there is a fair amount of trail left with a couple skinnies to slow down riders before the merge with the hiking trails at the very end). once this trail is 100% where we want it there are at least 3 or 4 more lines flagged and GPSed for more advanced free-ride and dh trails and we will be building a much larger expert only jump line in the skills park at the top. best part is that this is all legal and in a county park. nothing is getting bulldozed, ever.


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that bike is getting beat up...also looks like the bars are very narrow....but way fun trail:thumbsup:


 Ha, B'mac's bike had a rude noise that we tracked down to a cable slap....we think. Still have to test it out.
My bars are quite narrow 26"cut for my local trail, I knew it was bad when I did it, put up with it for years.....but I just installed 29.5". Love it now.

As for the OP look us up in the spring for some trail riding if you have not done Moraine or Brady's yet.


----------



## rav400 (Jun 25, 2010)

mullen119 said:


> Nice video! I wish I knew they had trails like then when I was there in 2009.


I think 2009 may have been the first year they were running the lift for the DH trails. That was first time I rode there. Timberline is a great spot for classic, natural DH trails.


----------



## RoryMcKenna (Dec 21, 2009)

There are a couple of good run over in Louisville KY not to far away at Ft Duffield park.. Horns hillis good and fun.. there are videos on YOU TUBE of all these listed runs


But YEAH Snow Shoe is a must.. worth the drive


----------

